# Need some help finding a parts source.



## kentuckydiesel (Aug 16, 2013)

A couple years ago, my Grandfather gave me his old Bunton weedeater with a Kawasaki TD24 engine. 
As with everything he owned, he took very good care of it, and to my surprise, it actually ran great after sitting unused over the 10 or so years since he had sold his farm. Unfortunately, two years later I'm having some trouble. It had become very hard to start but had a very hot spark and was getting fuel. Checked compression...50psi. 

I went ahead and tore the engine down but didn't find any issues. Piston and cylinder are perfect. Rings are free and clean. 

Anyway, I want to go ahead and change the rings while I have it apart, but I can't seem to find parts anywhere. 

Does anyone know where I can find parts for this little kawasaki engine? ...also, this may be asking too much...but does anyone have an IPL for it?

Thanks,
Phillip


----------



## kentuckydiesel (Aug 22, 2013)

Hmmm...nothing? 

Maybe I own the only surviving example of this model. :confused2:

Thanks,
Phillip


----------

